# Doeling Dis-budding is Infected



## rescueblonde (May 14, 2016)

I brought home a 3 week old Nubian doeling 4 days ago. The breeder dis-budded her in a kid box using an iron and the hair was shaved first. She received a CDT shot beforehand. Two days ago, I noticed the left side was a little leaky. I called the vet and they said a little leakage was normal as long as the fluid did not have a smell or look infected. I've been keeping it clean. Today, it seems like the start of an infection. It has a definite infected smell and the fluid is now crusty and she's uncomfortable with me touching it.
Her appetite and overall attitude is fine so far.

I've seen a lot of different opinions on handling an infection in the dis-budding site but I'm not sure what's best.


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 14, 2016)

Welcome , glad you joined us and sorry to hear you are having problems.  We keep vetericyn on hand and use when cleaning wounds.

@OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @babsbag


----------



## rescueblonde (May 14, 2016)

Hens and Roos said:


> We keep vetericyn on hand and use when cleaning wounds.


Should she be alright until tomorrow when I can run into town to get some? Is there something else I can use to keep it clean in the mean time? Thank you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 14, 2016)

Do you have any peroxide or iodine or any kind of disinfectant ?
Check her temp


----------



## rescueblonde (May 14, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Do you have any peroxide or iodine or any kind of disinfectant ?
> Check her temp


I have peroxide. That's how I've been cleaning it. I'm going out to give them their last bottle of the night so I'll check her temp and let you know.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 14, 2016)

Her temp is 101.4. The temperature dropped pretty low here tonight. She has plenty of straw in her pen. The barn is all closed up so no air is getting in. She has two other kids (1 week & 7 weeks) to cuddle up with, as well as a heat lamp.


----------



## babsbag (May 15, 2016)

I have one that had an infected disbudding site too. I did lift the scab where is was leaking to get the pus out and I pressed on it gently to express even more. I then sprayed it with Fight Bac teat disinfectant but any antibacterial stuff should be good. I did this for about 3 days and then no more pus leaking so I stopped. 

That is a normal temp for a goat. 

I thought about a vet visit being that it is so close to the brain, but it seemed to clear up pretty quickly.


----------



## rescueblonde (May 15, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I have one that had an infected disbudding site too. I did lift the scab where is was leaking to get the pus out and I pressed on it gently to express even more. I then sprayed it with Fight Bac teat disinfectant but any antibacterial stuff should be good. I did this for about 3 days and then no more pus leaking so I stopped.
> 
> That is a normal temp for a goat.
> 
> I thought about a vet visit being that it is so close to the brain, but it seemed to clear up pretty quickly.


Great! Thank you so much.


----------



## Latestarter (May 15, 2016)

You might want to be careful applying full strength peroxide as it will kill newly growing flesh as well over time... Maybe a 50/50 mix with water after a bit. Good luck!


----------



## rescueblonde (May 15, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> You might want to be careful applying full strength peroxide as it will kill newly growing flesh as well over time... Maybe a 50/50 mix with water after a bit. Good luck!


Oh yeah, I always dilute it. Thank you!


----------



## sadieml (May 15, 2016)

Good catch, there, @Latestarter.  I knew there was something about needing to dilute, but couldn't remember what.


----------

